# Hello from Georgia



## benjamen (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello all; I am new to sailing and looking into trying my hand at it. Living in Georgia, my options seem to be Lake Lanier or go down to the coast. Are there many others on here from Georgia?


----------



## benjamen (Jun 21, 2012)

Not an lot of responses! :laugher

Where/how should I start learning to sail in the Atlanta area?


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey there Ben. Capt, Curt Here I live in Beaufort SC. I spent some time in north Georgia learning to sail. Not much wind up there, well! Compared to here. Talk to Ricky-Lee at Lord Nelson Sailing in Gainesville, he has a good program over there. I would advise you to start small. it will teach you the wind and how to apply it. The boats can come later. I would also say do a lot of reading. This site is a great place to read. You can learn a great deal from the folks in this site. Just be nice and do a lot on listening.
Good lock and let me know how it goes.


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

Georgia is unfriendly to live aboards and seems to have a lot of power boaters. But welcome aboard, as another sailor from Georgia is a good thing.


----------



## miss medic (Jul 11, 2012)

I became interested in sailing after spending time off savannah with a club. Lanier is not far from me. My class starts in August and would like to get as much time in on the water as I can. PM me if you want to sail sometime.


----------



## miss medic (Jul 11, 2012)

benjamen said:


> Not an lot of responses! :laugher
> 
> Where/how should I start learning to sail in the Atlanta area?


Let me know if you find some quality classes. I would be interested to compare them to mine


----------



## benjamen (Jun 21, 2012)

The website will not allow me to send Private Messages yet.

It is nice to see others learning to sail in the area. I have been having trouble finding anyone else interesting in sailing.

As far as classes, here are few places I have found:
Atlanta Sailing at Lake Lanier with SailTime
Whole list of classes here:
Georgia Sailing Clubs | American Sailing Association

Before I drop a nice chunk of change on a class, it would be nice to just try it out with a more experienced sailor.


----------



## miss medic (Jul 11, 2012)

When can you send messages through the sit?


----------



## miss medic (Jul 11, 2012)

When can we pm thru the site?


----------



## miss medic (Jul 11, 2012)

benjamen said:


> The website will not allow me to send Private Messages yet.
> 
> It is nice to see others learning to sail in the area. I have been having trouble finding anyone else interesting in sailing.
> 
> ...


I know some guys and gals in Savannah where you can get a little more experience from. If you want something closer to home I cant help you there. Just learned in another post it may be possible to crew for Sunday races and I will check w Lake Norman Yacht Club. If you find something on your end or if anyone here in the area would be willing to put you on their boat let me know so I can go too


----------



## benjamen (Jun 21, 2012)

It looks like you can not PM through the website until you have 15 or more posts.

I may try to get my feet wet sailing by talking to this club:
Barefoot Sailing Club at Lake Lanier

Has anyone interactd with this group?


----------



## miss medic (Jul 11, 2012)

Benjamen can you set something up for this weekend there? I'm free on Sunday


----------



## Skippyman (Jan 15, 2011)

My wife and I learned to sail at Lanier Sailing Academy. Very reasonable and if you join the sailing club you can use there boats. They have schools in Pensacola , the BVI, and lake Murray. Excellent instructors and very good club.


----------

